# 2010 comes to a close. Here's what I finished *PICS*



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I was shooting for 6 completions this year. Number 5 is about 50%, so It'll count as a 2011 completion.
Here we go, old to new:
Fujimi Nissan Skyline R-33 S-Tune









Aoshima Mercedes Benz SL63









Fujimi Ferrari 599 GTB









Tamiya Aston Martin DBS









Had I not lost my ambition I would have had 5 done with the Revell Corvette ZR1. That will be done in Januaryish!:freak:
See all my completions and more at MY FOTKI

Chris


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

SHOW-OFF!  I wish I could get a few done, but I'll have to wait for the weather to break before I can use my airbrushes. 

~ Still sick of being the God of still needing to get paid


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Those are all nice and if I didn't know better I would say I am looking at pictures taken of real cars by a pro for the company. All exotics of course but if I am building a model I don't really want it to be a mundane car off the local showroom floor. Personally I only build hypothetical or custom show cars but love seeing super builds like yours.

Bob K.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice work on all of these, I especially like the shot of the Aston.


----------

